# NY EIT Certificate/License number issued?



## Jogfat

Hello all!

I would really appreciate it if someone can help with my question. I just passed the FE exam (3rd time was the charm! Soooo happy!!) and would like to know if I should be sending a seperate application to receive the EIT (or Engineer Intern) certificate? Ive been searching for this answer and I apologize if I missed it somewhere in this forum. Please let me know if there is anything else I should know with respect to this EIT certificate and also if they even issue an EIT number here in New York.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jogfat

Anyone?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I passed the EIT in New York, but it was over 10 years ago. I got the 'barber shop' certificate a few months after the fact. It's just a piece of paper that doesn't entitle you much other than a seat at the PE in a few years.


----------



## Jogfat

Thank you for your feedback! I know its just a piece of paper but I still feel happy to have this or that I passed the FE exam. I cant wait for the PE though!

Anyone else who knows the current NY EIT certification process?

Thanks!


----------



## HBO

I just checked and RI no longer sends out the certificates. You can probably find out on your states board of engineers website


----------



## johnnyusma08

I took the FE in NY back in 2008 and never received a EIT Certificate from them. I didn't need a physical certificate to be able to take the PE in Missouri this year. I would however like to get a copy of the NY EIT Certificate just to keep my records straight.


----------



## Jogfat

Johnny,

Did you graduate from an EAC/ABET program? I found the below and it appears that only EAC/ABET graduates who passes the FE get certificates. I meet these requirements so I hope I get the certificate soon.

From NYSED:


FE/FS - After receiving a passing result, it will take approximately 4 to 5 weeks for a status review of your application file. If you meet all requirements for an "Intern Engineer" or "Intern Land Surveyor" certificate one will be mailed to your address on file with us as soon as possible. Please note, that in accordance with statute, only a graduate of an EAC/ABET approved program in engineering or land surveying leading to a Bachelor of Science degree, who has successfully completed the FE or FS exam is eligible for an "Intern" certificate.


----------



## johnnyusma08

I did graduate from an ABET accredited program. From what I heard through the grapevine was that you have to actually submit a form to request a certificate if your school registers everyone all together. Maybe it is because they allow you to take the FE in your final semester of your undergrad, which I did, and probably afterwards you have to request the certificate.


----------



## PeonPE

I am also in New York, and I had to request an EIT certificate after passing the FE Exam, they didn't mail me one automatically (this was 2010). Although in New York they call it an Intern Engineer (IE) to keep up with the architects who are shockingly referred to as Intern Architects (IA).

Personally, I always thought that "Engineer-In-Training" moniker was so ludicrously juvenile and degrading by the choice of words that it's no wonder this profession has a hard time being taken seriously by the public and other licensed professionals.

"I am a PoopyPants-In-Training so I still need to wear my diaper till I get it right."

Indeed.


----------



## gpoli111

Anyone know for PA by chance before I send them $15? Hell I could care less though, I'm on that passing high


----------



## Jogfat

Peon,

Maybe you had to request it because you were still in school when you took the FE? I took it 2 years after I graduated so I sent in my transcripts/degree and application fee to the state and ncees before taking the exam. Hopefully they will send it to me since I meet the requirements and paid all the fees.

gpoli,

Congrats!! I completely understand the passing high feeling haha! Just passed the exam too!


----------



## Jogfat

Just an update for those of you living in NY who are interested to know if a certificate is given after passing the FE exam.

So I just received my Intern Engineer certificate in the mail today. I did not have to apply for one since I sent my BS degree and registration paperwork before the exam to the NY board as well as to NCEES.

Its a 5X7(in) certificate and has your name, Intern Engineer, Certificate #, etc. I know its not a big deal but its a good feeling to have it.

I took the October 2013 exam and so im not sure what the process is for this new computerized exam. Good luck to all!


----------



## matt267 PE

Jogfat said:


> I know its not a big deal but its a good feeling to have it.




Don't sell yourself short. That certificate represents many hours of hard work and dedication.


----------



## Jogfat

matt267 said:


> Jogfat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a big deal but its a good feeling to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short. That certificate represents many hours of hard work and dedication.
Click to expand...



I agree with you 100%! I do feel great about it and I am very proud of myself too! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## AG4

Yes. I had the same issue. Send a separate application to the New York State Office of the Professions in order to receive your license number and EIT certificate. Congrats!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Same here, I had to send in a specific application and fee after I passed in order to obtain the certificate.


----------

